# No cream cheese/?



## rio_grande (Aug 29, 2009)

Anyone make ABT's without cream cheese. I made an observation last few times we made them that it seems all my abt's primary flavor is Cream cheese, bacon and jap, dosen't matter alot what I put into them always tastes basicly the same. 

My Idea for some of them tomorow is mozzarela cheese and smoked goulda shreaded and add some basil and the like see if I can make it taste diffrent. 

Any Ideas? 
Was thinking I will have to pack the cheese in cause if not it will melt to nothing. 

Thanks 
Jeff


----------



## irishteabear (Aug 29, 2009)

I would stick with the cream cheese, cut back on the amount and add more ingredients to it.


----------



## desertlites (Aug 29, 2009)

have made ABT's plenty of times Jeff,and have only used cream cheese a couple time-all others I have shredded other cheeses and mixed with the other stuffings-works great and gives a diff flavor.


----------



## got14u (Aug 29, 2009)

try doing a cilantro,garlic,ect..... in the cream cheese the night before or even a couple days early....their flavor should penetrate the cream cheese nicely.
btw.....saute it all first and let it cool. then add to cream cheese


----------



## fire it up (Aug 29, 2009)

Chili and cheese is a good one but can get messy.
Once when I ran out of cream cheese I used BBQ sauce and pulled pork in them and they were really good.


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 29, 2009)

I did em' with fresh mozzarella and capicola the other weekend.   

Todays are a cream cheese with garlic, green onion, cajun seasoning,a nd some of the scraps of the japapenos run through the food processor.  topped with brined shrimp, and wrapped in bacon.


----------



## rivet (Aug 29, 2009)

Yep, you gots to add shredded other cheeses to the cream cheese. Lots of Mozz and a good dose of fresh shredded parmesan or asiago. I do most all of my ABT's without bacon cause I think it tends to overpower the taste of the ABT! I do love bacon, but sometimes it's got to sit on the sidelines 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






There are many things you can mix in and get a wonderful kaleidoscope of flavors that hit all the right taste buds. I've made a lot with jamming a frozen cherry or cranberry at the bottom of the chile.

Here's a link to some crabmeat ones I made that were fully crab-meat flavorful.

If you can get a holder like the one I use, you really won't need bacon to wrap them, just cap them back with the lid you cut off. It's all good....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=77684

Good luck to you and may you have many fine ABT's too!


----------



## rio_grande (Aug 29, 2009)

Well as usual I ask a question then go out and experiment. I am waiting on 12 abt's made with smoked goulda and mozz no spices, just want to see how the cheese comes through. I stuffed them over full in an attempt to get plenty of cheese in... We will see in a couple hours. Running at 241 Deg right now. This is kinda fun...


----------



## fired up (Aug 29, 2009)

I dont care for cream cheese so I use either mozzarella, cheddar, or velveeta. they all work good.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 30, 2009)

Well then give it a try and see. Don't forget to let us know how they come out. I'm curious at least cause I like cheeses of all types. I like abt's too. When I use bacon I always keep cheap thin bacon just to hold things in place more them foe flavor but you always get some flavor. But mozzarella and gouda sound good or might even try a feta maybe good too.


----------



## tender loins (Aug 31, 2009)

Standard poppers (breaded & usually deep fried) use cheddar & bacon pieces.

There was a 4-star restaurant out here, now closed, that had a great pepper, I'll have to look for the recipe, but they were Hungarian Hot type peppers ("yellow hots" maybe; light green) stuffed with a mix of mozzarella/cream cheese/parmesan cheese with minced/pressed garlic, all held together with breadcrumbs and egg. I use a cordless cookie shooter to fill the peppers. They were not breaded but usually pan sauteed in some olive oil. I make these using anaheim type peppers (NuMex Joe E. Parker, Eclipse, Sunrise, etc) but will try it with jalapenos too.


----------



## bigsteve (Aug 31, 2009)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=75541


----------



## hungryjohn (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm with Rivet: shred the other cheese you want to use and mix it with cream cheese. Just use a little CC if you don't like the taste; it makes everything stick together.

Part of the idea of the cream cheese is that it offsets the heat of the japs, but if you don't like the taste of cream cheese and can handle the heat, go for it.


----------



## ellymae (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't usually use cream cheese - I go with a mix of chedder and montery jack. I have found that ABTs are open to your interpretation - and the sky is the limit.


----------



## bshep714 (Aug 31, 2009)

Imma tryin Dill Havarti with prosiutto or capicolla next time.


----------



## two much smoke (Aug 31, 2009)

I made some using an avocado dip and they were fantastic.


----------

